# Western Saddle Brand Comparison



## cherriebark (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm shopping for a new saddle for trails, and I've narrowed it down to a few brands that I'm interested in. I was hoping that some people with some experience/knowledge of saddle brands might be able to tell me how these compare to each other, and what's the most "bang for my buck", so to speak.

The brands I'm looking at now are Corriente, American Saddlery, Dakota, CTK saddlery and Fabtron. Any thoughts? I'm also happy to learn about other brands that have comparable price range and quality. Thanks!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I can only speak for Corriente, as that's the only kind you've listed that I've used.

My main saddle is a Corriente and I wouldn't trade it for anything. It's uber comfortable for me, excellent working quality, and fits a very wide range of horses. I've used it on a 13.1 hand Shetland x QH pony and had even sweat marks and never a single sign of soreness and I'm currently using it on my 16.2 Belgian x QH and I'm getting even sweat marks and not a single sign of soreness.

When it comes time that I need a new saddle, I'm going to go with them again. My Brother and Dad also have Corrientes and they (and their horses) are really happy with them.


----------



## cherriebark (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks, I am really interested in the Corrientes, but I have never ridden in one or even seen one in person. I have read a lot of mixed reviews about them. Some reviews mention that the leather is low quality, which I think is pretty subjective. I don't know if the bad reviews are from people who have unrealistic expectations about a saddle that costs less than $1000. You get what you pay for, as they say. I am just looking for something that is worth the money I'm spending and will be comfortable and functional for me and my horses. The main horse I am looking for a saddle for is a 17hh standardbred that is build like a draft cross, but I'd like a saddle I can use on my other horses as well if needed. I also noticed that the Corriente's only come in FQHB. Sometimes my standardbred fits in full bars and sometimes they are way too wide, it really depends on the brand of the saddle. So I am a tad nervous about ordering something unseen.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, I understand that. I wish you were closer and I'd loan you mine for a few days to see if you liked it and if it fit your horses.

As for the quality of the leather. On all 3 in my tack room, the leather is nice and thick without being stiff. Good quality leather IMHO. However, all of our saddles are the full roughout, I can't speak for their slick leather....but I can't imagine that the quality could be so different.


----------



## cherriebark (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for the input! Corriente is at the top of my list right now, but out of all of the brands it's the only one I don't have experience with. I'm wary of ordering something online or over the phone if I haven't experienced the brand in person. The specific saddle model that I am interested in from Corriente is a trail saddle that I think is a new model for them, at least I never noticed it on the website before recently. I'm in love with the look of the saddle, it's a chocolate color with smoothout leather and a suede seat, round skirts for my standardbred's weird short back, and I can rig it centerfire if I need to. https://corrientesaddleco.com/images/1eec4e168b46ffd5a9409917c418695c.jpg


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I don't have any experience with the brand, I just wanted to say I love the look of that saddle 😁😄
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Ooh, I can see why you fell in love. I like the look of that saddle.


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

cherriebark said:


> I'm shopping for a new saddle for trails, and I've narrowed it down to a few brands that I'm interested in. I was hoping that some people with some experience/knowledge of saddle brands might be able to tell me how these compare to each other, and what's the most "bang for my buck", so to speak.
> 
> The brands I'm looking at now are Corriente, American Saddlery, Dakota, CTK saddlery and Fabtron. Any thoughts? I'm also happy to learn about other brands that have comparable price range and quality. Thanks!


I own this trail saddle Western Saddle by Dakota - Flex Tree FQHB in 15" 16" or 17" USA Made 2212
made by Dakota and have been real satisfied with it ! 
There a step above IMO from those you've listed but if I were You I would also look at "Rocking R " saddles.

Home - Rocking R Saddlery

Never owned a Corriente but have heard good/decent things about them.

Boone


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I got a Corriente based on on Smrobs's recommendation because I could not afford something like a Circle Y. I love the barrel saddle I got. They were wonderful to work with during the ordering process and the leather is great for being a less than $600 saddle.


----------



## BarrelRacer724 (Dec 12, 2010)

Does anyone know where the details are on the Corriente saddles? As in, if you wanted a custom one, is there a list on their site of all of the options?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think they can do just about anything you want, but the most common options are the leather (roughout or smoothout), the tooling, the seat, the rigging, etc.

I'm not sure if all their options are available on all their saddles though. I've never seen one of their barrel saddles with a drop plate rigging...though I'm sure they could do it.

What I found helped me the most was to browse around different saddles and decide exactly what I wanted. I found one thing on one saddle that I really liked and another thing on another saddle that I really liked. When I called them, I just told them what I wanted.

You can browse their website and get an idea of the most common options available.
https://corrientesaddleco.com/Home_Page.php


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Their options don't seem to be completely laid out. When I called them to talk about ordering, I went off what the pictures posted had and mixed and matched what they allowed me to do. They were very polite when answering my questions and helping me get it ordered. 

My barrel saddle is a half-breed with wild rose tooling and a black suede seat. The only thing I was disappointed with was that they don't do acorn tooling on barrel saddles. Sad day. A girl I know got the same saddle but got wildrose and basket on her skirt.


----------



## BarrelRacer724 (Dec 12, 2010)

I guess I'm just concerned because I keep seeing the bad reviews on them and would hate to order it and be disappointed. Plus I'd hate to think I had it right when I ordered it and have it not be what I wanted when it came out of the box!


----------

